# WANTED R35 IN PEARL WHITE ANY YEAR NO MODS



## Evotd3 (Oct 21, 2020)

Looking for pearl white, any year low mileage, 2 keys, 1 or 2 owners, garage stored. Immaculate condition, FSH and preferably from a long standing member of the forum. 
I would prefer a standard model. Will consider upto 4.25 stage and must be none tracked with low to no launches. 
Let me know what's out there. Dont mind waiting a few months either.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you’ll find one in the winter months, sit tight and be patient and one will turn up.

Just buy the newest you can with your allocated budget.


----------



## Evotd3 (Oct 21, 2020)

I prefer the older shape none face-lift models.


Skint said:


> I think you’ll find one in the winter months, sit tight and be patient and one will turn up.
> 
> Just buy the newest you can with your allocated budget.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

So your looking for an early cba model in pearl white? I think this is a different shade to dba cars?


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Matty32 is selling a very nice example of a white car with some very nice aesthetics, certainly worth a look


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

think i saw matty32 put one up for sale, looks mint


----------

